# Sound über W-LAN übertragen



## GPHENOM (5. Oktober 2010)

*Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab jetzt 20 Minuten gegoogelt und nicht das gefunden was ich suche.
Ich möchte den kompletten Sound von meinem Netbook zum PC mit der 5.1 Anlage streamen.
Also nicht nur Musik, sondern alles was sonst aus den normalen boxen kommt.
Ich habe ein normales W-Lan Netzwerk und beide PCs haben Win 7.
Die Tonversetzung ist mir relativ egal, wär aber schöner wenn sie gering ist.

GPHENOM


----------



## TAZ (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Was willst du denn streamen, nur Stereo oder volles 5.1?

Bei Stereo wäre das Mittel deiner Wahl Bluetooth.


----------



## GPHENOM (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Es wäre einfach nur schön den sound rüber zu bekommen.
Wie ist egal.
Wie würde es denn mit Bt funktionieren?


----------



## mauorrizze (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Sorry, ich weiß nur dass in Linux problemlos geht. Tolles Feature (aber auch der einzige große Vorteil von pulseaudio). ^^
In Windows ist mir nix bekannt, irgendein Programm müsste aufnehmen, was man gerade hört (kenn ich eh nur von Creative-Karten), das codieren, an den anderen Rechner schicken und dort müsste ein Programm das abspielen. Wahrscheinlich weil das so kompliziert klingt gibt es das vielleicht garnicht.
Eine "einfache" Lösung müsste imho ziemlich tief in die Systemtreiber eingreifen.

Kannst höchstens mal schauen was der pulseaudio-port für windows macht, binaries gibt es hier:
Cendio AB - PulseAudio Binaries
Aber einfach out-of-the-box wird das nicht klappen.


----------



## TAZ (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Also am Netbook bräuchtest du einen Bluetooth Dongle (also einen Sender) am PC dann eben einen Bluetooth-Empfänger. Die Frage ist wie man es an dieser Stelle umsetzt. 

Entweder mit einem Bluetooth Audio-Empfänger...
Belkin Bluetooth Musik-Empfänger schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
LinTech Bluetooth HiFi Receiver blueLino 2G home: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dieser kommt dann an den Line-In von der Soundkarte.

Oder aber auch da noch einen normalen Bluetooth Empfänger, ich weiß aber nicht ob und wie sich das so umsetzen lässt.


Gibt bestimmt aber noch eine bessere Lösung...


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Moment mal... les ich das hier richtig? Du möchstes Musik vom einen Rechner auf den anderen Rechner bekommen, um sie auf der drüben angeschlossenen 5.1-Anlage abzuspielen? Und du hast auch noch ein WLAN laufen?

Das geht dann aber auch einfacher!

Lad dir iTunes und gib die Musikbibliothek frei.

Am anderen Rechner kannst du dann sozusagen "Streaming" von der iTunes-Bibliothek des anderen Rechners machen.

EDIT:
ok. anscheinend geht mein vorschlag noch zu wenig weit... hab wohl das kleine "alles was aus den boxen kommt" überlesen  

wie wärs mit shoutcast? denke mal damit könnte sich das lösen lassen, kannst dann mit winamp auf dem anderen rechner abhören? das wär dann halt der "software"-ansatz zu dem problem


----------



## TAZ (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Moment mal... les ich das hier richtig? Du möchstes Musik vom einen Rechner auf den anderen Rechner bekommen, um sie auf der drüben angeschlossenen 5.1-Anlage abzuspielen? Und du hast auch noch ein WLAN laufen?
> 
> Das geht dann aber auch einfacher!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube aber er will das Ganze vom Netbook aus steuern....


----------



## GPHENOM (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Nein ich will einfach den kompletten sound rüber bekommen.
Also auch wenn ich ein Youtube video gucke.


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Jopp wenn er nur den ganzen Sound will dann passt das mit *Shoutcast *doch? Einfach aus der Gesamtquelle vom Soundoutput einen Stream erzeugen und den dann am andern Rechner abrufen. Wie gesagt, ist dann halt einen Variante ohne zusätzliche Hardware.

Den Krempel den ich im ersten Absatz geschrieben habe einfach mal überlesen


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*



GPHENOM schrieb:


> Nein ich will einfach den kompletten sound rüber bekommen.
> Also auch wenn ich ein Youtube video gucke.



Durch die große Latenz wirst du kein synchrones Bild und Ton haben. Zumindest über Wlan nicht. Wenn es dir vorallem darum geht würde ich mir was anderes überlegen.


----------



## mauorrizze (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Wenn keine Gesamtquelle vom Soundoutput ala Creatives "What you hear" vorhanden ist, hilft Virtual Audio Cable, kostet aber was.
Edit: nur als Ergänzung zu Kusanars Post.


----------



## GPHENOM (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Die Synchronität ist mi egal da ich nur mal Musik über Youtube hören will also das Video guck ich mir gar nicht an.
Das mit Shoutcast guck ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an.


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Ganz einfach geht's mit dem Team Viewer.


----------



## Chron-O-John (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Ich will jetzt nicht Mr. Obvious raushängen lassen, aber da ich mal annehme, dass der andere Pc im gliechen Zimmer steht, wie wärs einfach mit nem langen Audiokabel?


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Also nachdem so lange nix mehr gekommen is, gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) "Mr. Obvious" aka Chron-o-john hat recht 

2) GPhenom is noch mit Shoutcast beschäftigt (was mich nicht wundern würde, ist eine harte nuss zum einrichten wenn man noch nie was damit gemacht hat).


----------



## GPHENOM (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Ich bin noch mit shoutcast beschäftigt. 
Ist nicht wirklich einfach.
Und das mit dem Audiokabel wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound über W-LAN übertragen*

Hehe...

hab mich leider selber noch zu wenig damit beschäftigt, habs nur einmalig für eine DJ-Session verwendet, die wir Live übertragen haben.

Na dann viel Glück noch  Hoffentlich klappts.


----------

